# External filter recommendation For Rio180



## Chr1s (24 Jun 2012)

Hello everyone, i am at the stage in my set-up where i am gathering together all of the equipment i will need. Now,i have been looking at external filters as i want to remove the Juwel filter to save space in the tank and remove it from the aquascape. I have been looking at getting an Eheim 2075 pro 3 would this be sufficient for a heavily planted rio180?

Kind regards,
Chris.


----------



## Polyester (24 Jun 2012)

Hi Chris

I am using a Tetratec EX 1200 for my Rio 180, pleased so far, quite a new setup though.

It doesn´t fit in the side cabinets, I have mine in the middle, see my journal for pictures of it.

Regards, 
Anders


----------



## ZliBrka (24 Jun 2012)

I would go for JBL e1500/1501.


----------



## ShaunWhite (25 Jun 2012)

I'd second the JBL e1500. Good filter and fits perfectly in the side cabinets.


----------



## spyder (25 Jun 2012)

I'm running a 2075 on my Rio 125 and it seems sufficient but at times I feel I could do with a little more flow. Not sure how it would perform on the 180.


----------



## ian_m (25 Jun 2012)

I'd third the JBL e1501.

e version consumes 20W as opposed to 35W for non e version. Also slightly less flow of 1400l/hr as opposed to 1500l/hr, but significant energy saving for a 24/7 device.

Filter and fits perfectly in the side cabinets (of Juwel Vision 180) and is easily removable for filter media cleaning. I generally clean every week or two (at water changes) as coarse filter gets covered in plant debris.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (25 Jun 2012)

Not very scientific but it may be of interest?

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/paul.joyce ... 0Tests.pdf

Just make sure you get a higher flow rate than you think you need!  

Update: Had trouble finding this again but may also help.

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/pi-extf.htm


----------



## jazjac (24 Jul 2012)

I would recommend an All Pond Solutions EF 2000 which is fantastic I find. It is massive and I have the one with a UV bulb fitted. I find with the UV swithched on it heats the water as it passes the bulb and the tank heater never seems to come on as it keeps the water temp perfect, added bonus!
Like I say it is massive and has to sit at the side of the tank but comes with all media you need but i chucked the carbon. Read the reviews on their own site and on amazon. All good. It is never in a million miles actually 2000 ltr per hour but fantastic for the price. I use cheap filter floss in it as extra filtration as the pads that come with it are quite course.  Have a look yourself and check out youtube for( Filter maintenace by TheBossManhunt ). He waffles somewhat but he shows it well. Goodluck.


----------



## LancsRick (24 Jul 2012)

I'm in this exact position! I bought Ady's old Rio 180 which I'm in the process of setting up. Hardscape and plants won't be until this weekend, but I've got the tank plumbed in with 2x JBL e901 greenlines. I like running dual filters, gives more robustness if you ever have a failure!

If you give me a week I'll be able to give you a verdict!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Jul 2012)

Eheim everyday of the week and as big as you can afford. Much easier to reduce flow than not have enough.


----------



## Greenview (24 Jul 2012)

If you are still looking you may find that the space in the Rio 180 cabinet could well dictate your choice.


----------



## MisterB (25 Jul 2012)

i use ehiem classics on the majority of my tanks, there great value for money, do a great job while being very simple. there damn quiet to. 

ive got 2x2217s, 1x2215 and 2x2213's. just make sure you look at the + models, as you get the double taps ect that you'll need.


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jul 2012)

Hi all,


> i use ehiem classics on the majority of my tanks, there great value for money, do a great job while being very simple. there damn quiet to.


 Same here, cheap to buy 2nd hand via Ebay, I'd also get 2 double taps (one for each hose) from the same source. 

Eheims are expensive, but they last and you can get spares for them. 

cheers Darrel


----------

